# Apple Ipad



## Roofman20033

So, who is going to get an Ipad to use for work?
I plan to use it in my presentation with homeowners. A very unique sales tool indeed depending on your business!


----------



## festerized

I have a tablet PC I use for my presentations.
I’m not one of those “go out and get the new hottest item” kind of guy.
Most products have issues and I don’t want to be a guinea pig.
Although Apple does well not to submit a product into the market untested


----------



## Roofman20033

I agree, i will probably wait for the 2nd generation. I feel that it is something different and in my industry i take a ton of pics up on the roof and this is a great way to show homeowners the pictures!
Just another tool for me to use!


----------



## NickWasHere

The Ipad is a joke in my opinion. I mean how will you get your pictures on there? You will have to take the pictures on your camera, transfer them to your computer and then transfer them to your ipad.

Granted there may be a faster way. The lack of a USB port is just a deal breaker for me. I would take a look at the other tablets coming out. Maybe one running windows. 

Also look at pricing. You can get a GREAT netbook for $250 now a days which will let you do everything. With an Ipad you pay twice as much and get half the functionality.

Ipad = bigger Itouch


----------



## angus242

The biggest problem with the iPad or even iPhone has little to do with Apple. It's being stuck with AT&T. And now you cannot share sim cards between the two (if you own both) meaning you need to have *2* data plans with AT&T to use them.


----------



## Roofman20033

There is an SD card dongle sold seperately that will allow you to pull your card from your camera and put it into the ipad.
Netbooks are cheaper, but you have to turn them on and wait to load etc.
The ipad will be way faster and you can just hand it to them.
It definitely is not for everyone. With the amount of pictures i show homeowners it will be perfect for my application and i don't think too many roofers will be carrying one!
I am all about setting myself apart from the competition and this is just one more tool that will allow me to do that!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

If i was you i would steer well clear of the Ipad. It's got extremly basic specs compaired to what other companys offer. I would wait for a Android tablet with snapdragon or maybe the Joojoo tablet when it's released. I am considering a pre order for the Joojoo but i am seeing some great things happen in the android arena at the moment and they wont be a let down like everything Apple makes.


----------



## J L

I'm waiting for some other options to come on the market. I think it would be great to have a built in camera so while you're walking a job with a prospective client, you can snap a picture with the tablet and then make notes of all the work areas within that picture. You could also mark up the picture with measurements and save that file. Also great for showing off your digital portfolio.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

You prob wont find a tablet with a rear facing cam. All the ones i have read reviews on have a forward only cam for things like video calling. you will prob still have to use a normal cam for pictures.


----------



## shanekw1




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

shanekw1 said:


>


:thumbsup:

They are going to have to change that name not only because they stole it from fujitsu but because it's also such a stupid name lol


----------



## J L

BCConstruction said:


> You prob wont find a tablet with a rear facing cam. All the ones i have read reviews on have a forward only cam for things like video calling. you will prob still have to use a normal cam for pictures.


I read something about an android based tablet that had a 3.2 MP camera built in. I guess I didn't realize the camera would be pointing back at me:no:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

RemodelGA said:


> I read something about an android based tablet that had a 3.2 MP camera built in. I guess I didn't realize the camera would be pointing back at me:no:


Thats the problem with tablets. Im sure they will bring out one with a cam faceing the other direction one day but as of yet i iant seen one. I dont even think the HP tablet has one. Thats a pretty loaded tablet.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My iphone rocks, so that pad is like a bigger iphone?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Yep and it still has the issues the iphone has. No multitasking is my biggest complaint along with no expandable memory. No video until rev 2, Locked down OS and hardware, No flash support, No Hdmi out, Locked to one carrier and the list goe's on. They have designed the system with Iwork but offer no multitasking. Thats got to be the most single stupid thing Apple has ever done. I have 7-8 apps running at times and 99% of the time 2-3 apps running.

I'm also pissed what they are doing to the e-book market. Whilst Amazon sell the e-books they have at a loss, Apple are telling the publishers that they are gonna get them more money for the books. Why would Apple do such a stupid thing. They done the same with MP3's and caused more pirate material than anyone single effort has in the history of DRM. Thats it Apple, Lock the format down and charge loads of money for it, so that it can be ripped and put on every single torrent tracker on the web!!! 

Prob guess i hate Apple products :w00t:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Yeah but, I can't stand bill gates, or windows.


----------



## Tiger

BCConstruction said:


> If i was you i would steer well clear of the Ipad. ...and they wont be a let down like everything Apple makes.


Hard to believe that you've used an iMac.

I switched the business oner to Apple last fall. If you want to talk about price, I gave Dell over $3k for a PC in the past. I didn't find out until I had used a Mac for a few weeks that I was afraid of my PC all these years. I would get on my PC and do the work as quickly as possible and get off it before it started with error messages, adware, viruses, etc. I was lucky all those years to have a good friend to fix my PC. More than a few times I'd give him my PC and tell him to wipe it out completely to clean it. 

My Mac has been extremely "user-friendly" and Apple support could be a model for any business. With the one-to-one program I get personal time with an Apple employee to answer any questions or learn software. I had an issue synching my iPod and had a chat session with support. I've been to an Apple bulletin board with experienced Apple users.

The result has been that yesterday I created a financial spreadsheet with three check registers, each with their own category totaling sheet, and an account summary table. It's a four page document and I can view all four pages at the same time on my 27" monitor (BTW no tower on my desk or floor). I never did anything like this on a PC with Excel. This software works and is encouraging. I have similar results with the other software. 

This computer just works. My time on the computer is much more productive because I'm working on my projects instead of working on my computer. I'll get an iPad this summer. I never get the hottest and latest in technology items but I have a lot of faith in Apple, unlike another company that routinely ships Beta versions.


----------



## Magnettica

Tiger said:


> Hard to believe that you've used an iMac.
> 
> I switched the business oner to Apple last fall. If you want to talk about price, I gave Dell over $3k for a PC in the past. I didn't find out until I had used a Mac for a few weeks that I was afraid of my PC all these years. I would get on my PC and do the work as quickly as possible and get off it before it started with error messages, adware, viruses, etc. I was lucky all those years to have a good friend to fix my PC. More than a few times I'd give him my PC and tell him to wipe it out completely to clean it.
> 
> My Mac has been extremely "user-friendly" and Apple support could be a model for any business. With the one-to-one program I get personal time with an Apple employee to answer any questions or learn software. I had an issue synching my iPod and had a chat session with support. I've been to an Apple bulletin board with experienced Apple users.
> 
> The result has been that yesterday I created a financial spreadsheet with three check registers, each with their own category totaling sheet, and an account summary table. It's a four page document and I can view all four pages at the same time on my 27" monitor (BTW no tower on my desk or floor). I never did anything like this on a PC with Excel. This software works and is encouraging. I have similar results with the other software.
> 
> This computer just works. My time on the computer is much more productive because I'm working on my projects instead of working on my computer. I'll get an iPad this summer. I never get the hottest and latest in technology items but I have a lot of faith in Apple, unlike another company that routinely ships Beta versions.


Welcome to the real world. Great post too. I couldn't imagine using anything but an Apple. Bet that 27" screen is pretty nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## curapa

I have never understood the facination people have with Apple computers. I have used an iMac and several laptops and did not see what the big deal was. What am I missing?

Even the cheap $400 PC's I buy for home use last atleast 5 years. I never have a problem with Adware or Spyware and I only use Windows Defender. I just upgraded from XP to 7 (I did skip Vista) and I am more than happy with Windows.


----------



## Tiger

curapa said:


> I have never understood the facination people have with Apple computers. I have used an iMac and several laptops and did not see what the big deal was. What am I missing?
> 
> Even the cheap $400 PC's I buy for home use last atleast 5 years. I never have a problem with Adware or Spyware and I only use Windows Defender. I just upgraded from XP to 7 (I did skip Vista) and I am more than happy with Windows.


I've got a Dell (XP) Pentium4 2.8 Ghz with 512kB RAM & a 1GB hard drive circa 2003. I wouldn't consider upgrading to Windows 7 with that PC. What's yours?


----------



## curapa

Tiger said:


> I've got a Dell (XP) Pentium4 2.8 Ghz with 512kB RAM & a 1GB hard drive circa 2003. I wouldn't consider upgrading to Windows 7 with that PC. What's yours?


Upgraded on both 

Gateway Pentium D Processor 820 2.8 Ghz (2005?)

and 

Dell inspiron 531 (2008?) (not sure of the specs). Cheap computer bundle from Wal-Mart. $400 

7 works flawlessly on both. I did an update on the gateway and a clean install on the Dell.

I also have a hp a305w circa 2001 (my first desktop) that finally quit about a week ago. I could easily put a $20 hard drive in and get it going again but I don't see the worth in doing so.


----------



## RenaissanceR

*Hp*

[deleted per advise of attorney]


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tiger said:


> Hard to believe that you've used an iMac.
> 
> I switched the business oner to Apple last fall. If you want to talk about price, I gave Dell over $3k for a PC in the past. I didn't find out until I had used a Mac for a few weeks that I was afraid of my PC all these years. I would get on my PC and do the work as quickly as possible and get off it before it started with error messages, adware, viruses, etc. I was lucky all those years to have a good friend to fix my PC. More than a few times I'd give him my PC and tell him to wipe it out completely to clean it.
> 
> My Mac has been extremely "user-friendly" and Apple support could be a model for any business. With the one-to-one program I get personal time with an Apple employee to answer any questions or learn software. I had an issue synching my iPod and had a chat session with support. I've been to an Apple bulletin board with experienced Apple users.
> 
> The result has been that yesterday I created a financial spreadsheet with three check registers, each with their own category totaling sheet, and an account summary table. It's a four page document and I can view all four pages at the same time on my 27" monitor (BTW no tower on my desk or floor). I never did anything like this on a PC with Excel. This software works and is encouraging. I have similar results with the other software.
> 
> This computer just works. My time on the computer is much more productive because I'm working on my projects instead of working on my computer. I'll get an iPad this summer. I never get the hottest and latest in technology items but I have a lot of faith in Apple, unlike another company that routinely ships Beta versions.


Heard it all 20X before. I am the last person to get sucked into the Apple crap. Whats funny is you use the term "just works". From that alone i know you have no idea about the problems that plague Apple system from hardware quality to software problems. When you build a custom rig that is designed to function around it's OS platform then you should never have issue's but even though this is how Apple build their systems they are plagued with problems. 

I am a member on quite a few different computing forums from gaming to over clocking and software programing. out of the hundreds of people i know on them sites i know only 6 people with Apple products. 1 of who is my farther in law who just had to have one because his mate said it was so much better than a PC. He ain't been off the phone to Apple since he bought it. 90% of the software and hardware it needs it to support it cant. So he has windows running on dual boot and don't use OSX anymore. People who don't know any better buy Apple. Then the main reason is to blame Dell, Gateway, Packard bell and all the other budget pc manufactures. 

I have only ever bought one PC and it was a PB and it was the biggest piece of crap ever. Always crashed, dog slow and never worked with any software i wanted to run on it. Then the motherboard failed so i got into building my own PC and since then have never looked back. I blamed windows like most people do but i now know better. My last 3 rigs have not had a BSOD or crash since Windows 98 come out. The time i did was because i got carried away with pushing the limits of the hardware which was my own fault. 

My currents rigs below which cost me far less than any Apple system and does much much more. The alienware was a pre Dell buy out purchase from alienware and it's also been flawless in operation. Neither system has had one system crash and thats with the laptop running vista for 3 years. But if Apple products were really so great then they would have more than 7% of the pc market. The System are over priced and under performing and have many issues for a system that designed around it's OS. Reminds me off back in the day when Apple fan boys thought that Apple made the best CPU's. Now look what they are using. The CPU's they said was worse than their CPU's :laughing:

*Desktop (Liquid cooled custom built) gaming/work rig

*Intel Quad core Q9400 2.66ghz running overclocked @ 3.2ghz
Mother board - PQ5 turbo
4gb Corsair gaming memory
1000w PSU
2TB (raid 0 striped array) harddrives
1TB (Secondary drive)
Nvidia GTX275 garphics card
Windows 7 pro
Razer Mamba mouse
Razer Megasoma mat
Razer Carcharias gaming headset
LG DVD Burner
Altec lansing 2.1 speakers

To follow- Dual monitors, Blu-ray burner, Nas



*Laptop Alienware sentia M3450*

Intel core 2 Duo T7200 2.00ghz
1GB DDR2 Memory
80GB 5400rpm SATA Hard Drive
8x DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Burner
14.1" WXGA (1280x800) Wide Screen LCD
Intel GMA 950 Integrated Graphics
Windows Vista


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I still love my Commadore.


----------



## angus242

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I still love my Commadores.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

angus242 said:


>


If I can play dig dug on them, sure!:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I still love my Commadore.


 
That was my very first computer. C64 with the tape drive. Used to hate waiting for the games to load and then crash right before they ended.


----------



## Tiger

BCConstruction said:


> Heard it all 20X before. I am the last person to get sucked into the Apple crap. Whats funny is you use the term "just works". From that alone i know you have no idea about the problems that plague Apple system from hardware quality to software problems. When you build a custom rig that is designed to function around it's OS platform then you should never have issue's but even though this is how Apple build their systems they are plagued with problems.
> 
> I am a member on quite a few different computing forums from gaming to over clocking and software programing. out of the hundreds of people i know on them sites i know only 6 people with Apple products. 1 of who is my farther in law who just had to have one because his mate said it was so much better than a PC. He ain't been off the phone to Apple since he bought it. 90% of the software and hardware it needs it to support it cant. So he has windows running on dual boot and don't use OSX anymore. People who don't know any better buy Apple. Then the main reason is to blame Dell, Gateway, Packard bell and all the other budget pc manufactures.
> 
> I have only ever bought one PC and it was a PB and it was the biggest piece of crap ever. Always crashed, dog slow and never worked with any software i wanted to run on it. Then the motherboard failed so i got into building my own PC and since then have never looked back. I blamed windows like most people do but i now know better. My last 3 rigs have not had a BSOD or crash since Windows 98 come out. The time i did was because i got carried away with pushing the limits of the hardware which was my own fault.
> 
> My currents rigs below which cost me far less than any Apple system and does much much more. The alienware was a pre Dell buy out purchase from alienware and it's also been flawless in operation. Neither system has had one system crash and thats with the laptop running vista for 3 years. But if Apple products were really so great then they would have more than 7% of the pc market. The System are over priced and under performing and have many issues for a system that designed around it's OS. Reminds me off back in the day when Apple fan boys thought that Apple made the best CPU's. Now look what they are using. The CPU's they said was worse than their CPU's :laughing:
> 
> *Desktop (Liquid cooled custom built) gaming/work rig
> 
> *Intel Quad core Q9400 2.66ghz running overclocked @ 3.2ghz
> Mother board - PQ5 turbo
> 4gb Corsair gaming memory
> 1000w PSU
> 2TB (raid 0 striped array) harddrives
> 1TB (Secondary drive)
> Nvidia GTX275 garphics card
> Windows 7 pro
> Razer Mamba mouse
> Razer Megasoma mat
> Razer Carcharias gaming headset
> LG DVD Burner
> Altec lansing 2.1 speakers
> 
> To follow- Dual monitors, Blu-ray burner, Nas
> 
> 
> 
> *Laptop Alienware sentia M3450*
> 
> Intel core 2 Duo T7200 2.00ghz
> 1GB DDR2 Memory
> 80GB 5400rpm SATA Hard Drive
> 8x DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Burner
> 14.1" WXGA (1280x800) Wide Screen LCD
> Intel GMA 950 Integrated Graphics
> Windows Vista


I read this and I don't know enough about computers to know what you mean. It seems like you build hot rods to play games with. I don't know anything about building a computer. I don't want to either. I want to turn it on and get some work done. I'm using mine for business and keeping it simple. My data is more organized and I'm getting more work done than I ever did with a PC. It seems like were both happy with our computers.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Apple = Deal breaker.

I have the iPhone and am NOTHING short of disgusted with it since day 1.

Apple is all about "Our Programs", "Our Apps".

iPhone crashes all the time. Internet is slow as hell. Many incompatibilities.
ATT just adds to the frustration.

Love how they make a component that is NOT directly compatible with the rest of their crap.

Apple can go to Hell.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

MALCO.New.York said:


> Apple = Deal breaker.
> 
> I have the iPhone and am NOTHING short of disgusted with it since day 1.
> 
> Apple is all about "Our Programs", "Our Apps".
> 
> iPhone crashes all the time. Internet is slow as hell. Many incompatibilities.
> ATT just adds to the frustration.
> 
> Love how they make a component that is NOT directly compatible with the rest of their crap.
> 
> Apple can go to Hell.


 
This is Apple all over. My mate called me yesterday about his Sony alarm clock that docks with his iphone. He has 2 and he also bought more for his friends whilst he was over here. Guess what Apple did! Done a firmware update and locked out all the Sony Alarm clocks so that none of the phones with the firmweare update work with the Alarm clocks anymore. Over $800 worth of alarm clocks and they are all useless. Apples answer was it's not our problem. Sony said that it's Apples fault because they worked fine before the update. They have been known to do this with almost every update. There's no need for it and they are the reason DRM is so common now. DRM causes nothing but the legit consumer problems.


----------



## Winchester

*iPad vs. A Rock*


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Winchester said:


>


 
Lol i remember when they done that with the iphone. But it's so ture. Those features should be standard on any phone or tablet which they are on 99% of other products. Apple say you dont need them though!! :blink:


----------



## curapa




----------



## MALCO.New.York

^^^^ I Love It!!!!! ^^^^


----------



## RobertCDF

Shocking the idea of showing customers pictures on a computer has never been possible till the ipad... Oh wait I have been using a netbook for awhile showing people pics. Now about half the time I use my UMPC with 5.6" touch screen (with sd slot) and built in webcam, I could take pics with my camera or my built webcam and write notes directly on the photo and save it for later. But the apple fanboys will never admit that someone else has already done it. 

I also don't have system crashes on my computers (including 2 vista machines) and I don't even have anti virus software installed. 

To get a virus you need to be going dumb places on the web and downloading dumb things. It's your own fault when you get a virus don't blame bill gates because you clicked a link somewhere dumb and you got a virus.


----------



## robstyles21

Definitely going to jump on the iPad, just maybe not the 1st Gen. Like the iPhone many necessary changes came alone with Gen 2.


----------



## Tiger

robstyles21 said:


> Definitely going to jump on the iPad, just maybe not the 1st Gen. Like the iPhone many necessary changes came alone with Gen 2.


I may just wait until reviews come out from people who already use Apple products. Apple dragged me into the 21st century with a Mac & iPod. I never would have got an iPod if it didn't come free with the Mac. I don't use the iPad for much, really just my client database and music. I don't care for the miniature keyboard or small size for pictures, but I love having my entire client database in my pocket. I think I'll like the iPad better for the keyboard and screen size.


----------



## RobertCDF

You guys are right, there has never been an address book that fits into your pocket till apple made the ipod touch...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

There's some good news about the ipad coming out. HP are finally going to reduce the cost of their tablet and it kicks the arse of the Ipad.


----------



## ContractorChris

NickWasHere said:


> The Ipad is a joke in my opinion. I mean how will you get your pictures on there? You will have to take the pictures on your camera, transfer them to your computer and then transfer them to your ipad.
> 
> Granted there may be a faster way. The lack of a USB port is just a deal breaker for me. I would take a look at the other tablets coming out. Maybe one running windows.
> 
> Also look at pricing. You can get a GREAT netbook for $250 now a days which will let you do everything. With an Ipad you pay twice as much and get half the functionality.
> 
> Ipad = bigger Itouch


Totally agree. I'm not the most tech savy person out there but I talked to a couple relatives that are to find out about it. Basically it doesn't multitask, doesn't support flash, and has a very mediocre low resolution screen. I have an Acer Aspire One netbook with an 11.1inch 720p display that I use for showing presentations to customers. It does everything the ipad does and everything it doesn't. Much easier and cheaper then the apple iPad.


----------



## ContractorChris

RobertCDF said:


> You guys are right, there has never been an address book that fits into your pocket till apple made the ipod touch...


Disagree. I had cell phones before the iPod touch and iPhone that all had address books in them and could store more then just phone numbers (addresses, email, IM, multiple phone numbers) In fact one of these phones was the freeby phone they gave you for signing up for a new plan back with Cingular wireless (b4 at&t bought them out).


----------



## RobertCDF

ContractorChris said:


> Disagree. I had cell phones before the iPod touch and iPhone that all had address books in them and could store more then just phone numbers (addresses, email, IM, multiple phone numbers) In fact one of these phones was the freeby phone they gave you for signing up for a new plan back with Cingular wireless (b4 at&t bought them out).


I know... I was being sarcastic to the mac fanboys who think that the iphone was revolutionary. I had a PDA phone that was 3 years old when the iphone came out and it did everything the 1st gen iphone did... and more... lots more.


----------



## Magnettica

BCConstruction said:


> There's some good news about the ipad coming out. HP are finally going to reduce the cost of their tablet and it kicks the arse of the Ipad.


Yeah... Hewlett Packard kicks Apples butt. :laughing:


----------



## ContractorChris

RobertCDF said:


> I know... I was being sarcastic to the mac fanboys who think that the iphone was revolutionary. I had a PDA phone that was 3 years old when the iphone came out and it did everything the 1st gen iphone did... and more... lots more.


Ah yes. Sorry, it's hard to pick up sarcasm through the computer some times. lol:laughing:


----------



## allovergeo

iPad definitely has a lot to live up to. I know that there's plenty of gripes on the iPhone, but it has been a game changer, regardless of it's problems. It's forced a lot of other phone makers to pick up their game though. I think iPad will do the same. We're definitely going to test it out, and I'll be sure to post back about how it goes.


----------



## wallmaxx

I don't see the iPad as a multi-tasking computer.......that's what a desktop or notebook/laptop is for.

I "multi-task" all over the place on my iMac running parallels. I'll have AutoCad and Solidbuilder running on the 24" screen and then iChat, Tweetdeck, mail, iTunes, a weather widget, and CT all open on my 19" monitor.

But what I find laughable is the fierce harshness y'all on the "it doesn't multi-task" side have. No human can do two completely different things at the same time - i.e. multi-task. The processor won't execute two commands at precisely the exact same moment.

So what this boils down to is a whiney frustration on how long it takes someone to move from working in one application to another. Voila...multi-tasking = the minimum delay in seconds that it takes to go from being active in one application to then being active in another application.

So having 7 pgms open at once means you cut your delay time to mere seconds, while having to open the app each time takes 10 to 20 seconds for each task switching.

Now, if your 15 seconds saved for each change in task, is worth having 6 unused pgms cycling through your processor in the background, just so you can have a quicker task switch and you don't mind your BATTERY being drained 5 to 6 times faster...then get a multi-tasking unit. Super. But why rail against the iPad? Stevo Jobs wants battery life.

Now the REAL solution would be to develop static drive technology that would allow for "sleep" style instant on of all your pgms to whatever state that they were suspended. Then you would be multi-switching in 1 to 5 seconds with almost the same battery life as single tasking.

I won't get an iPad because I have 2 desktops and a notebook - they fit my business model correctly. But if I ever just want a simple large-format email / internet reader / browser...I will look into it. I would never buy it under the assumption that I was buying anything other than that.

And I was PC since 1991 MS-DOS....and now I am dual mac /PC and loving it. Never tried Linux but it sound cool too. I don't get the pc-anger toward mac. Do y'all hate the cool mac dude making fun of the PC dufus on the commercials or what?

Price? Whatever. So y'all are bottom feeders? I will pay whatever the price for something I want. Cheap isn't my main determining factor.

PS I owned a $4400 Alienware Area 51 M7700 17". It lasted 13 months and was only under warranty for 12. So, I'm not afraid to pay for power. But like others have said, I am through having to learn all about how a computer works just to get it to do what I want. I have had zero problems with Apple...except that Algore is on their board of directors.


----------



## ContractorChris

Tiger said:


> I read this and I don't know enough about computers to know what you mean. It seems like you build hot rods to play games with. I don't know anything about building a computer. I don't want to either. I want to turn it on and get some work done. I'm using mine for business and keeping it simple. My data is more organized and I'm getting more work done than I ever did with a PC. It seems like were both happy with our computers.


 
The main file sturcture of the Apple OS is very similar to Windows. So if you say you are more organized on your Apple, it's because you want to be and not because the system is more organized. 

As far as this guy talking about building computers, he's right. You build a custom computer to the specs you need with good quality name brand parts and you get a solid running machine that'll last a long time and be far cheaper then anything Apple has to offer. I built my desktop PC at home, and I'm running Windows 7 and OSX together on it so I can use software from both worlds. To get an equivilant machine from Apple would cost almost $3k. I spent $1200 with 2 1080p screens. Just because you don't know how to build computers doesn't mean you can't get a cusom build either. There are a million and 2 small computer shops that'll build custom rigs for a couple hundred over cost of parts and software. It'll still be hundreds of dollars cheaper than anything apple is offering at equivilant specs and it'll last just as long or longer. Think of it this way... do you want to buy a Dell, HP or Apple name brand PC (_yes apples are PC's. I hate that people don't realize that PC has nothing to do with Windows. It means "personal computer"_) with their generic parts in it, or would you like a generic case with high rated name brand parts in it.


----------



## J. Sullivan

The iPad is a classic case of building a product and then trying to make a market, as opposed to understanding what the market needs and filling that void superbly.

Innovation to solve a problem is great, but innovation just to innovate is kinda.....ghey.


The iPad isn't a revolutionary device. It's an underpowered tablet, no matter how you look at it.

I know people argue that it's not built to be a computer, but then I ask, what the hell was it built to be? 

What does it do better than any other device out there? 

What compelling reason is there for me to scheckle out my cash for it?


Love Apple's design, and I would probably sacrifice a couple small animals if it meant keeping my iPod and iPhone, but the iPad is a big miss. Fanboy or not, there is no solid argument to owning an iPad other than being "that guy" at Starbucks.


----------



## sancho

Although i am a huge apple fan, I will not be getting a Ipad. I think it was created to be sort of a all in one mach not really a computer. It can play movies, it can be loaded with books like a kindle, it had different apps like a Ipod touch/Iphone, I thinks is a good combo mach but it doesnt meet any of my needs like my MacPro does


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

You guys do realize that tablets have been available since around 2000 and doing presentations on them is nothing new. But then again it's new to Apple fanboys lol :whistling I remember back when i was training to be a electrician in the UK. We were given tablets to do out tests on in class. Sure they have come a long way but again they don't do anything today that they ain't been able to do for the last 2-3 years. Infact the I-pad does less than most have been able to do for the last few years. I'm waiting for September for the HP Slate. Lighter than the ipad and does much much more for even less than the ipad. Sure it wont take place of my liquid cooled gaming rig but it will take place of my Alienware laptop.


----------



## Meetre

Winchester said:


>


What ever that is...it doesn,t show on my iPad!?!?!?! Too funny!!!!


----------



## ApgarNJ

imo, who wants to hold that big tablet up and snap a picture. if they just put a USB port or area for an SD card to go, you could snap them with your regular camera, get better quality anyways, then load it onto the ipad.

i doubt any of us will be taking pics and also showing them to the client the same exact day, usually those pics are for galleries for other clients.

i like the idea because i have an ipod touch and this is a bigger version which does more. I don't mind that it's not a full fledged computer. i dont want it to be. i want it to be simple to use for a client to view slideshows of my work. i don't want to have to load up windows and fumble through the menus to find the pic view program to use to show them pictures. with the apple you just click pictures and it comes up, you find the gallery you want to show and it's there.
i will wait for 2nd or 3rd gen.


----------



## ApgarNJ

RobertCDF said:


> I know... I was being sarcastic to the mac fanboys who think that the iphone was revolutionary. I had a PDA phone that was 3 years old when the iphone came out and it did everything the 1st gen iphone did... and more... lots more.


the iphone was revolutionary in some way because of the lack of keys and the touch screen which allows you to zoom in to a picture, or website, and run so many apps for just about everything, most smart phones before that you loaded up the web or email on them and there was a keyboard I.E, blackberry.

I don't have an iphone because i hate ATT. I would consider one if verizon gets it. doesn't look good anymore.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

ApgarNJ said:


> imo, who wants to hold that big tablet up and snap a picture. if they just put a USB port or area for an SD card to go, you could snap them with your regular camera, get better quality anyways, then load it onto the ipad.
> 
> i doubt any of us will be taking pics and also showing them to the client the same exact day, usually those pics are for galleries for other clients.
> 
> i like the idea because i have an ipod touch and this is a bigger version which does more. I don't mind that it's not a full fledged computer. i dont want it to be. i want it to be simple to use for a client to view slideshows of my work. i don't want to have to load up windows and fumble through the menus to find the pic view program to use to show them pictures. with the apple you just click pictures and it comes up, you find the gallery you want to show and it's there.
> i will wait for 2nd or 3rd gen.


 
Don't know what version of windows you been using but if you right click the folder on the task bar you can load up straight into the folder you have the pictures in then double click. Not in anyway hard. To make it even easier you could pin the folder with the pics onto the taskbar and it would then only require 2 clicks of the mouse button to open up to the photo viewer! Also who loads up windows anymore? I stopped doing that when sleep come along. PC can be up and running in less than 3-4 secs.


----------



## ApgarNJ

i haven't been using windows for a while. XP is the version i have on this mac, and can use boot camp to boot to windows for my business software only. i won't buy the mac version of quickbooks it's got too many problems.

that said, I simply do not want to give MS any more of my money, I have gone mac and I love it and our next computer will be a mac. even my mom who is in her mid 60s just bought a mac laptop and loves it. there is always a problem with windows. and many more viruses out there to target them.


----------



## wallmaxx

ApgarNJ said:


> i haven't been using windows for a while. XP is the version i have on this mac, and can use boot camp to boot to windows for my business software only. i won't buy the mac version of quickbooks it's got too many problems.
> 
> that said, I simply do not want to give MS any more of my money, I have gone mac and I love it and our next computer will be a mac. even my mom who is in her mid 60s just bought a mac laptop and loves it. there is always a problem with windows. and many more viruses out there to target them.


I am also running WIN XP but I chose Parallels after seeing a review of all the virtual engines. I like having my PC design pgms and all the mac pgms all open and working at the same time. Parallels allows the user to drag and drop across OS platforms. So that's cool.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallmaxx/4510733089/in/set-72157623707004067/


----------



## Double-A

J. Sullivan said:


> What does it do better than any other device out there?


It captures the attention of us all. We have 2 threads and 6 pages of posts on the merits or lack thereof, of the iPad.

The iPad and the iPhone also do what the PC has failed miserably to do in all its forms. Keep the spirit of the small software company alive. Innovation and usefulness should not be at the whim of some large corporate entity. The applications available for the iPhone alone stagger the imagination. Can you comparison shop using nothing but a picture of the bar code and navigate the intercoastal waterway on your laptop? Can you do it for less than 10 bucks in software?

I'm sorry so many of you dislike Apple. They have done what very few companies have done. Survive in a world that bankrupts the best and brightest and steals innovation in the courts. 

They might not have all the answers, but they shouldn't be slapped for answering questions that have not been asked before.

I hate my PCs and always will. The main reason is that I'm limited to porting issues if I want to use a different operating system, or I'm at the beck and call of Windows and their damned schedule of when, how, where, and why I must update my machines. 

How many of us are like Apple? Answering questions that our client's didn't even know they wanted to ask yet? 

How many of us are like PCs and Microsoft? Ignoring questions and demands for innovation and ease of use for decades now?


----------



## ApgarNJ

wallmaxx said:


> I am also running WIN XP but I chose Parallels after seeing a review of all the virtual engines. I like having my PC design pgms and all the mac pgms all open and working at the same time. Parallels allows the user to drag and drop across OS platforms. So that's cool.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallmaxx/4510733089/in/set-72157623707004067/


yes, i will be getting parallels soon. i just didn't bother when i first got the mac. boot camp is a pita , takes too much time to reboot and launch windows only to find out I need info in an email that is on the mac side. lol


----------



## moorewarner

ContractorChris said:


> The main file sturcture of the Apple OS is very similar to Windows. So if you say you are more organized on your Apple, it's because you want to be and not because the system is more organized.


True.



> As far as this guy talking about building computers, he's right. You build a custom computer to the specs you need with good quality name brand parts and you get a solid running machine that'll last a long time and be far cheaper then anything Apple has to offer. I built my desktop PC at home, and *I'm running Windows 7 and OSX together on it so I can use software from both worlds.*


How are you running OSX on your box?


----------



## moorewarner

ApgarNJ said:


> yes, * i will be getting parallels soon*. i just didn't bother when i first got the mac. boot camp is a pita , takes too much time to reboot and launch windows only to find out I need info in an email that is on the mac side. lol



Take a look at VirtualBox,

http://www.virtualbox.org/

It is FOSS (Free and Open Source Software) and free to use, very robust. :thumbsup:

It is considered by many to be second only to VMWare, and did I mention it's free?


----------

